# Rate my Avatar...



## Nero (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah... Just look at it...

My avatar deserves a 5/10  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I did it in Microsoft Paint, mind you.

I want to request an Avatar.. One that pops "Nero" out... I will thank you a lot if you take my request.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 3, 2007)

well, it is sort of sharp...
6/10
use a better font or w/e, and make the bg white

i might make you the av if i have time later


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 3, 2007)

Actually, for MS Paint that's a 9/10. That's some damn good work for that program. However, as an avatar in general, it's more like a 4.


----------



## Nero (Nov 3, 2007)

Haha, thanks Ace.

I had to use MS Paint.. It's pretty much the only Picture editing program on my computer. and I don't feel like shelling out $100+ for Photoshop.

~Nero


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Haha, thanks Ace.
> 
> I had to use MS Paint.. It's pretty much the only Picture editing program on my computer. and I don't feel like shelling out $100+ for Photoshop.
> 
> ~Nero



Get GIMP, or better yet, get GIMPshop!


----------



## bluebright (Nov 3, 2007)

GimpShop is for ladies.


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

Rawr!

I did a new one.. In MSPaint again, of course..

Someone, please.. Take my request?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 5, 2007)

for paint its pretty good, 8/10
but otherwise, like 3,
i have photoshop 7.0 and cs2
and i didnt have to pay a cent





edit: made one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if you'd like it in another colour, let me know


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 5, 2007)

My dad is really good with photoshop, but I have not the slightest clue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@CrystalSweet: The ava you designed is nice, but I don't think it is what MisterNero is looking for. No offense on your part, the ava awesome and I would take it if I were him!
However, since MisterNero said he wanted his name to "pop out," I would make his name a more bold and substantial color like orange or red, and the background the same. I also think he wants his name to be opaque because that's what it is in his current avatar. Just what I think he wants, but I'll let him speak for himself!


----------



## Nero (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> for paint its pretty good, 8/10
> but otherwise, like 3,
> i have photoshop 7.0 and cs2
> and i didnt have to pay a cent
> ...



Oh my.. That Avvie is beautiful.

Thanks Crystal, I'll use it!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Didn't have to pay a cent? I stay away from that kinda stuff... Killed my old PC...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Osaka (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > for paint its pretty good, 8/10
> ...


way better then is used to be. ^^;


----------



## Nero (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> ...



Did you have to state the obvious?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 5, 2007)

no problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



your welcomee, it was no big
i could probably do better,
i actually used to do graphics alot
but then i stopped and my skills got rusty


----------



## Nero (Nov 6, 2007)

Could you please do the avatar in Red?

~Nero


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 6, 2007)

I guess?


----------



## Nero (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Retrospecter @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> I guess?








Thanks Retro! Damn... Is there like, a color converter for the program you're using or something?

~Nero


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah. Pretty simple, took like 3 seconds using PSP9.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Retrospecter @ Nov 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess?
> ...




This avatar is nice.. I wonder what was the other avatars.. anyway , I like this one 9/10


----------

